
Japan in Crisis | tokyohackerspace calls for help - Tichy
http://www.tokyohackerspace.org/en/japan-in-crisis
======
1331
Their site appears to be down at the moment; it occasionally gives MySQL "too
many connections" errors.

I received some information about their idea via the Tokyo Linux Users Group
mailing list. You can read the email here:
<http://lists.tlug.jp/ML/1103/msg00288.html>

EDIT: Uh, the page is not rendering well... Here is the relevant info: "Tokyo
hackerspace has now come up with a plan for how we are going to help the
earthquake victims. In the short term we will be focusing on three areas:
light, communications and the mental health of children. Here are three
practical examples; we will be making solar-power lanterns and chargers, as
well as creating communications networks and providing coloring books for
kids. We need donations, publicity and expertise."

